# Fail to contact support Reikan (Focal)



## candyman (Mar 7, 2014)

I wonder if just I have this problem.

I use the web-form to contact Reikan support
After I have filled in all the required information I press 'Send'
The errormessage: "Failed to send your message. Please try later or contact the administrator by another method"

I have tried this form now several days. It doesn't work
Does anyone know another way to contact them?
Thanks

I want to register my 6D in the Reikan License. But the software crashes. I am using Focal Pro v1.9.5w on windows 8.1 (64-bit)


----------



## philmoz (Mar 7, 2014)

Try [email protected]

Phil.


----------



## candyman (Mar 7, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Try [email protected]
> 
> Phil.




Thanks Phil. I wil do.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 7, 2014)

candyman said:


> I wonder if just I have this problem.



Reikan is known not to answer support mail or support questions. Maybe mail works(?).


----------



## kaihp (Mar 8, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if just I have this problem.
> ...


How "known" are Reikan for this - just to you, perhaps?
Your credibility for posting this is not very high, given that this is your very first post on the CR forum.

Personally, I have reported a few bugs and feature suggestions since I purchased the Pro license about 1.5 years ago. Every time, I've gotten a response.
To me, this sounds like a simple website problem.


----------



## wopbv4 (Mar 8, 2014)

This must be a glitch, I have had excellent support of these guys in the past especially with respect to get it to work with 1DX


----------



## candyman (Mar 8, 2014)

It is not a big issue to me. I just did not have another way to address them. Now I do and I sent them my support request. Thanks


----------



## Nitroman (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm having trouble contacting them too - have tried the website form and the email address over the last week and not heard back.

Strange - as a week before they did answer.

Hope to hear from them soon ...


----------



## Brymills (Mar 8, 2014)

If you have a look on their website, there's a link to their twitter feed where they say that there has been an issue with the contact form, but now fixed.

http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/

I think they did a website upgrade a week or so ago, so probably related to that. I've had nothing but good support from them having been a very early adopter of the software. It's a shame they're still hamstrung by Canon's lack of a proper API toolkit for the 5D 3.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 8, 2014)

How "known" are Reikan for this - just to you, perhaps?
Your credibility for posting this is not very high, given that this is your very first post on the CR forum.
[/quote]

Its credible - and I'm not the only one: http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/51968804
- you can find more on the net.


----------



## Brymills (Mar 8, 2014)

You do realise that the "Support Team" is one person?? In fact, Reikan is only one person...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > How "known" are Reikan for this - just to you, perhaps?
> ...



So...your 'evidence' is a thread started by *you*, in which most of the posts are by *you*, except for another person who did hear from Rich eventually (and received an apology for the delay), and someone else who thought the software was doing AFMA on live view (which it obviously isn't and can't, although live view is used for target alignment, etc.). You're significantly outnumbered by people who did hear back. 

Sorry, still not credible. I'm not saying you're wrong about not getting a response, but for example if someone sends me an email, I don't reply right away, then they send a bunch more emails, I'd be inclined to just ignore them. Also, you never mentioned the 'simple question' you asked, but the answers to most simple questions are usually easy to find on a product website, so perhaps your answer was so obvious that no reply was really needed. 

Personally, I've submitted support tickets or emailed Rich directly on several occasions, and always received a relatively prompt response (usually within one business day, allowing for the UK time difference).


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 9, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > kaihp said:
> ...



The only person who i not credible is you.

If you read the thraed there are 4 people complaining about Reikan support. And there is one more here in this thread . I will not reply any more to someone who would rather stick to their beliefs in the face of evidence.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 9, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> The only person who i not credible is you.
> 
> If you read the thraed there are 4 people complaining about Reikan support. And there is one more here in this thread . I will not reply any more to someone who would rather stick to their beliefs in the face of evidence.



Four including you, one of whom came back to say he did hear from Rich. Maybe the other two did, too. You seem to have been the only one to repeatedly post back that you're still dissatisfied. 

Ok, that's unfortunate. Here's a suggestion - don't buy FoCal. Easy!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...


 
I've used focal and have always received prompt answers, as have many others that I know. Computers being what they are, there will always be glitches, they seem to be no more than a normal number at FoCal.


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2014)

How many days does it usually take for Reikan to respond to a filed support ticket?
My ticket was filed 8 days ago and when I login to check the status, no reply has been given and the status is being processed.


I guess they must be very busy


----------



## candyman (Mar 20, 2014)

I filed a support ticket 13 days ago and accessed the support site to request an update 5 days ago. But I did not receive any respond at all.


Does anybody know what is common for Reikan to respond on a support ticket?


----------



## candyman (Apr 19, 2014)

It has been 44 days ago since I filed my support ticket. I still did not get any reply.
Does anyone have a suggestion what to do? I can't register my 6D and I really want to AFMA my 6D.


(In my initial contact to Reikan I uploaded/sent screencaptures to Reikan of my problem licensing the 6D thinking it would help them)


----------



## Roo (Apr 22, 2014)

I bought it on the 11th and it wouldn't register. I lodged the ticket and got a response back in 24 hours that they had a problem with license creation between 9-11 April but it should be fixed now. I tried again but its still wouldn't register. He reopened the ticket I had but I haven't had any responses or updates since. I would rather I had a working copy by now but the reasons I haven't been too stressed about it is because other forum members recommended it and, as I understand it, it's a one man operation. 2 weeks is a still a bit frustrating but at 40+ days you must be really peeved.


----------



## bornshooter (Apr 22, 2014)

This is no good,i wonder what the future holds for a company with such terrible customer service.


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 22, 2014)

I contacted them on 1st March and several times since but all my support tickets and emails have been ignored.

Very poor as i've purchased the software and need support.

I'm guessing he maybe has personal problems as nobody is that busy.

:'(


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 22, 2014)

Since I will hardly again be accused of running with gossip regarding Reikan's lack of response - just an update. My support ticket is closed now after having been unanswered for months. However, without any reply or notice given at all. ???


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 22, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> Since I will hardly again be accused of running with gossip regarding Reikan's lack of response - just an update. My support ticket is closed now after having been unanswered for months. However, without any reply or notice given at all. ???


As a fellow customer, I'm sorry to hear that. All I can guess is that the software has gotten much bigger than the 1 (maybe 2 or 3 now) people can handle. It was just 1 guy in the beginning, though he uses "we" in some of his more recent posts, if I remember correctly. 

What is your issue? Maybe we can try to answer it here as there are several of us who use the software.


----------



## Roo (Apr 22, 2014)

My issue has been resolved now


----------



## ScubaX (Apr 22, 2014)

I've been watching this thread as I was ready to buy the Pro version. I will continue to watch and not buy until I see positive outcomes.


----------



## Canon1 (Apr 23, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> I've been watching this thread as I was ready to buy the Pro version. I will continue to watch and not buy until I see positive outcomes.



I've been using focal for years now. Have the latest version and it works perfectly. No complaints on my end... And there are many many users with the same good experience. It's a bummer that there are some with bad experiences... But I don't think it is the norm.


----------



## ScubaX (Apr 23, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> ScubaX said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching this thread as I was ready to buy the Pro version. I will continue to watch and not buy until I see positive outcomes.
> ...



There are quite a few with good results who are happy with the software which is why I'm considering buying it. But just maybe poor customer service and support are their new norm. At $117 I don't want to take a chance to find out. If they were selling it through Amazon or B&H where I would have some recourse, that would be different.


----------



## ScubaX (Apr 23, 2014)

candyman said:


> I filed a support ticket 13 days ago and accessed the support site to request an update 5 days ago. But I did not receive any respond at all.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what is common for Reikan to respond on a support ticket?



Have you, or can you start a new ticket? Maybe without an upload of screen caps?


----------



## Roo (Apr 23, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > ScubaX said:
> ...



I got my problem addressed yesterday after a request for an update on the open ticket and I'll be running my camera/lenses through it tonight As payment is done through PayPal I think you still have some recourse through their resolution system.


----------



## candyman (Apr 23, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I filed a support ticket 13 days ago and accessed the support site to request an update 5 days ago. But I did not receive any respond at all.
> ...




Today I was able to add the serialnumber of my Canon 6D via the LMS of the Reikan website. Next I opened Focal Pro on my PC and the license was added locally. Only this weekend I can check if it actually works.


To be honest, it is still a disappointment that after 46 days I still did not get a reaction at all. A minimum would be a reaction like: "Dear customer, currently we receive a lot of support questions. A response may take more time than usual (_or mention days_). Thank you for your patience." And if necessary repeat this message once.


----------



## Canon1 (Apr 25, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > ScubaX said:
> ...



You have recourse with your credit card company or Paypal. If you buy something, it doesn't work as advertised, and support doesn't get you fixed up.... You can file a claim and get your money back. Odds are, the likely outcome is that your images will show better focus.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 20, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> Since I will hardly again be accused of running with gossip regarding Reikan's lack of response - just an update. My support ticket is closed now after having been unanswered for months. However, without any reply or notice given at all. ???



Just sent another question. Cannot download the software I paid for as it does not allow me to log in. Let's see what happens now. Mail response says they will be back within three days - quite a long time to wait for something you paid to download... Not feeling optimistic.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 20, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Since I will hardly again be accused of running with gossip regarding Reikan's lack of response - just an update. My support ticket is closed now after having been unanswered for months. However, without any reply or notice given at all. ???
> ...


Maiaibing, they recently changed the way you login - I don't know if you've seen this, but if not, maybe it will help:
http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2014/05/passwords-paypal-transaction-ids/


----------



## Andrewccm (Jan 27, 2015)

For the record, I have been trying to contact them for over 6 weeks via Twitter, Blog, support form, and email. Have received ZERO response. There definitely are others out here having issues with them.


----------

